# Yellow Homers?



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

I was just wondering if yellow homers would stand out more and likely be attacked more by hawks? I was also wondering if yellow homers are able to race well? Does anybody actually fly yellow homers? I have a pair of yellows and they are racing stock but I am afraid that there young will be picked from my flock cause of their color. I also know that some people think that hawks will attack whatever color pigeon they can get but I think some colored pigeons are just easier to see. P.S. my pair of yellows has young that just hatched out, they are lacking yellow fuz so I can tell they are probably going to be yellow


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

oh wow i wanna see your yellow pigeon.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

I have some yellows on my YB team this year. I plan on flying them to test them out.


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

The cock bird is the one to the left. I did not pair these two up but I did pair him up with another yellowish young hen.


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Here is the pair with babies


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Here she is


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow so clean and nice pigeon. 

this are yellow pigeon?


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

HmoobH8wj said:


> Wow so clean and nice pigeon.
> 
> this are yellow pigeon?


Thanks, yes these are my yellow homer pigeons


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I've got a family of yellows that breed me winners just never had a yellow actually win. The ITFA auction race that I won last year taking home 5,000 is out of that family. His grand mother is my yellow who bred me my 2121ypm winner at 300 miles. Right now I've got 7 yellow babies in the nest that will be on my race team this year. One of those 7 is out of the ITFA winner.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Here are my yellow homers, I also had a yellow check hen but the mink got that one


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

James Cagney says..."Your Yella,ya hear me,your yella".......I hope you guys know who James Cagney was ??......*Your Yella !!!....*hahahahaha !!!....Alamo


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Roller mike said:


>


I love this yellow grizzle hen How many rounds did you get off this pair?


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

PigeonX said:


> I love this yellow grizzle hen How many rounds did you get off this pair?


3 total rounds, the last round is 18 days old


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't worry about the color - fly them anyway!  They have just as good of a chance as any other. Your birds are very pretty! I do hope the babies you hatched turn out to be yellow. It all depends on what is underneath the recessive yellow. I guess we'll see!  All the yellow birds posted are beautiful!


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

*Yellow West Of England Tumbler...*

This is one of my Yellow Balds... I Know,I Know, it's not a homer, But it is yellow...


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

PigeonX said:


> Here is the pair with babies


*Hi PIGEON X, The hen is not a yellow but is infact an OPAL. The cock looks like its a recessive yellow but I would need to see the out streched wing and a tail picture * . .GEORGE


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I love the almost butterscotchy color that most of the birds posted here are. Just had to say something, because they're all absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Here's a few pics of my baby yellows. I was wrong in my last post saying I had 7 yellow one of them isn't a yellow like I thought it might be when I banded them one's a Dun Checker. 

This is the guy out of my ITFA winner.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

If you want to see what their mothers look like check out this post from last year where I posted their pics with some of the results I've had with thier babies. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f41/dilute-pigeons-41356.html?highlight=dilute

Here's the ITFA Winner. Behind him you can see one of his Yellow aunts as well as some of the Reds I've bred out of the yellows that have done good in races so they've moved to the breeding loft to breed me my future yellows. 










Here's the ITFA Winners Father. If you checked out the other thread you'll see his mother Miss Jack O' Lantern. I know that lil youngster behind him looks a lil ratty but that's what happens when the young leaves his box and goes into another box with smaller youngsters and the cock pecked him up a lil bit. 










Here's the pic of the Dun Checker.


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

You have extremely beautiful yellow homers I jealous of you, haha


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Got some new pics of my yellows, may be opal, but she is yellow in my eyes.  Here she is, being protective of her babies from the camera. She is really nice to me but despises the camera. She allows me to help her hold her babies while she feeds them, she is only so tame because I have been handling her ever since she was a squab, her mate is the most wild and protective cock in my loft.


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

You can see that the babies are lacking yellow down. Yellow?


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Close up of one of the bald babies


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

PigeonX said:


> You have extremely beautiful yellow homers I jealous of you, haha


Thanks they are pretty birds aren't they but don't forget that they are also out of winners or breed winners.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I still think that hen is dilute blue with bronze instead of opal. Or is that what a dilute blue indigo looks like?


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Finally my babies are feathered nicely, take a look at these two young ones. The parents are on eggs again 








Here is the young cock, he looks similar to his father and is a recessive yellow








Here is the young hen, she is very pretty and is a yellow checkered hen.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

*What*

They sure are pretty, but youve defeated the whole purpose of racing them by not banding them !!!


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

so what happen to the band?


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

I did not band them or most of my young birds because I don't race my birds, I fly them as a hobby.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

PigeonX said:


> I did not band them or most of my young birds because I don't race my birds, I fly them as a hobby.


Banding them even for back yard keeping helps you keep better records Of your birds and for future breeding records. Bands are 1 cheap and are the main way to keep records. Might consider starting to band them.


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

re lee said:


> Banding them even for back yard keeping helps you keep better records Of your birds and for future breeding records. Bands are 1 cheap and are the main way to keep records. Might consider starting to band them.


True..I may start banding them, problem is I can't order bands, I am still young and don't have a credit card. Some of my pigeon pals have given me some bands and I've used them all up. I know banding them would be a lot better for various reasons, its just I am unable to get bands right now. Shipping cash through mail is not such a good idea.


----------



## Rondo769 (May 18, 2010)

PigeonX said:


> True..I may start banding them, problem is I can't order bands, I am still young and don't have a credit card. Some of my pigeon pals have given me some bands and I've used them all up. I know banding them would be a lot better for various reasons, its just I am unable to get bands right now. Shipping cash through mail is not such a good idea.


if they can be trusted a USPS money order is a good way to start,or is it lack of funds?


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

new england pigeon supply. $.50 each band and minimum of 10 and its free shipping. i think they accept money order.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

pigeon is fun said:


> new england pigeon supply. $.50 each band and minimum of 10 and its free shipping. i think they accept money order.


yes go the New england route Im sure you could pay your pop to get the job done ,its easy peasy and its so cheap you cant go wrong


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Or you can go to a local club and get the bands for 35 cents each, no minimum.


----------

